# seerose fuer miniteich



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2005)

hallo!

hab osern bei oma einen alten grossen steintopf aus der scheune gekramt 
da mein grosser teich noch in arbeit ist moecht ich gerne einen topfteich anlegen 

hab mich mal bei werner nach einer kleinen seerose umgeschaut und diese gefunden: Seerose '__ Pygmaea Rubra'

hab gegoogelt und gefunden das die bluete 6cm gross wird.
gibt es noch andere kleine seerosen die ich nehmen koennte?
welche planzen kann ich noch reintun (minirohrkolben)?

die seerose kann ich doch spaeter einfach teilen um sie auch im grossen teich umzusiedeln? 

danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich weiß ja nicht wie groß der Steintopf ist, aber ich würde als erstes zu Nymphaea tetragona raten. Diese Seerose ist wirklich winzig und ihr reicht schon eine Handbreit Wasser aus. Mit Typha minima habe ich sie schon oft kombiniert.

Was hast Du mit dem Steintopf im Winter vor? Ich vermute mal, Du meinst 'Steingut' - also eine grobe Keramik. Das wird Dir der Frost im Winter sprengen wenn Du Wasser drin lässt. Mir ist auf diese Weise ein schöner alter Futtertrog kaputt gegangen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2005)

hallo!

den topf wollte ich im winter inklusive wasser in die garage stellen (leichte minusgrade)
ich koennt aber auch die pflanzen in den grossen teich setzen und den topf entleeren.

topf ist 45cm hoch und hat einen umfang von 1,40m.
eine rote seerose gibt es nicht in soooooooo klein?

weiss mag ich eigentlich nicht 

und welche pflanzen sollten noch rein um keine algenbruehe zu haben?
__ rohrkolben geht wohl nur im uferbereich?


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2005)

Hallo Marco,

Du hast wohl eine sehr große Familie, wenn Du 45 cm Höhe und 140 cm Durchmesser noch als 'Topf' bezeichnest? ;-)

Ich bin von einem wesentlich kleineren Gefäß ausgegangen, das ist ja schon beinahe eine Badewanne! Also in so einem großen Teil kannst Du selbstverständlich '__ Pygmaea Rubra' halten, es ginge auch 'Perry's Baby Red' oder 'Ellisiana'. Andere Farben sind dann auch drin (z.B. 'Solfatare'). 

Du solltest unbedingt eine Wasseriris dazu setzen, die ziehen ziemlich viel Nährstoffe heraus. An Unterwasserpflanzen kommen nur ganz zierliche Laichkräuter (Potamogeton pusillus und ähnliches) und __ Wasserhahnenfuß in Frage. Wichtig wären in diesem Fall Schwimmpflanzen wie Utricularia und Lemna trisulca. Myriophyllum aquaticum wäre eine hübsche Einjahrspflanze (ist nicht ganz winterhart).

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2005)

na dann werd ich wohl bald bestellen 
(ab wann liefert ihr die seerosen und bluehen die noch im 1. jahr?)


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2005)

Hat der Topf einen Durchmesser von 140cm oder einen Umfang?

Wenn es nämlich der Umfang ist dann hat der Topf einen Durchmesser von ca 45cm.

Dieses Mass scheint mir für einen Topf eher wahrscheinlich, oder es ist wirklich ein riesiger Topf.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2005)

umfang 1,40
also ca 75 liter  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2005)

Bei der Grösse dieses Topfes kommt Werners Rat wohl kaum zum tragen, da passt neben einer Miniseerose nichts hinein, du kannst aber auch nur Schwimmpflanzen, wie __ Wassersalat hineintun. 

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Uuuups,

da hab ich wirklich Durchmesser und Umfang verwechselt. Brigitte hat absolut recht: mein Vorschlag taugt nichts für dieses Gefäß. In diesem Fall geht __ Pygmaea Rubra und sonst nichts.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

nu hab ich bei dir bestellt 
koennen wir damit warten bis ich meinen teich fertig habe?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Kein Problem Marco, die Bestellung werde ich natürlich stornieren. Schreib mir am besten nochmal, damit ich die Referenznummer und deinen vollen Namen habe.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

ok, mach ich per mail


----------

